# SW990L or MP9C which is better??



## gilfo (Dec 5, 2007)

Thinking of selling my Kahr PM9 (can't hit a thing with it) and debating on a Walther P99c, SW990L or a M&P9c for carry. Any thoughts on which I should get. I'm a small guy with small hands and it's not easy to hide a big gun. I like to carry in the 1:00 position,
Thanks


----------



## 54omle (Feb 9, 2008)

:smt023


gilfo said:


> Thinking of selling my Kahr PM9 (can't hit a thing with it) and debating on a Walther P99c, SW990L or a M&P9c for carry. Any thoughts on which I should get. I'm a small guy with small hands and it's not easy to hide a big gun. I like to carry in the 1:00 position,
> Thanks


I too have small hands and don't want a large pistol to conceal. I have a m&p 9c and love that piece. The three different backstrap grips for different sized hands and the basic weapon itself. I am accurate out to about 25 yards which for defensive purposes is a long way. Smith & Wesson has extended it's 2 free mags and also the rebate. I also have a full size M&P .357 sig and did get the mags but haven't seen the $50 as yet. I'm awaiting the release of the .357 sig in a compact form as well.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Get the P99c A/S.

The SW990L's trigger is too heavy, IMHO. It is the same as a P99 QA w/o a decocker.


----------

